# SoundOnBoard->5.1-Sound-Karte->KEIN SOUND MEHR



## Mr.Mista (1. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute...

hab mir ne 5.1-Sound karte bestellt und die bei mir eingebaut.
Hab zuerst den mitgelieferten Treiber installiert und momentan nen neuen ausm Internet.

Davor hatte ich immer meine OnBoard-Soundkarte (AC97) benutzt die jetzt aber im BIOS ausgeschalten.

ICH BEKOMM ABER KEINEN SOUND... Problembehandlung in windows durchgemacht (bringt mir nie was  ) und Treiber und so alles mehrfach neu installiert.
Wenn ich Sound in Winamp abspiele hüpfen die balken zwar schön hoch und runter aber es zeigt mir nicht an, dass die Zeit vorwärts geht (eigenartig). Im MediaPlayer is die Visualisierung Ruckelhaft.

Im Gerätemanager gibts keinerlei Probleme, Treiber XP-Kompatibel, Karte als Standard eingestellt und für 2 Speaker eingerichtet (Kabel im richtigen Stecker, hab leider noch keine 5.1-Boxen).

Es kommt wirklich KEINERLEI Sound :error: 

Büüde helft mir ;((


----------



## Mr.Mista (2. Februar 2003)

Aha..hmmm

Nach ZAHLREICHEN fehlversuchen hab ich einfach mal probiert die Karte in nen anderen Slot zu stecken...und tadaaa...

Heidefetz..SOwas banales...
Die Zeit hätt man sich echt sparen können. Woran es jetzt GENAU lag weiss ich aber immer noch nich... 

Man sieht sich...

MrMista


----------

